# show brags..



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

cmon then how did you all do?

oriana uncle bulgaria(aka milo) our short curly selkirk rex got his grand withheld which tbh i expected as he is "too british", he got 2 1st and a 3rd in sides.

skye missbehaving gained her 2nd grand & BoB, but really nothing in sides(we never got last result or rosette, but at least 3rd)

pics to follow


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

we didnt do brilliant today...

Took Bobby our 8 month old blue point. Tbh we wasnt expecting him to do very good as he wasnt in the best show condition, hes a little on the chubby side 

However he was the most brilliantly behaved boy I could have wished for especially for his first outing.

Will take him out in the new year after we have had him down the gym lol


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> we didnt do brilliant today...
> 
> Took Bobby our 8 month old blue point. Tbh we wasnt expecting him to do very good as he wasnt in the best show condition, hes a little on the chubby side
> 
> ...


I will have seen him- I was at the Stockport show for a little while today. Wanted to say hello, but didn't know who you were 

All the blues I saw were just gorgeous, though, so I know your boy will have been very lovely indeed


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Rather good day 

Tiffany, our tortie SR girl Imp plus 1sts & 2nds in sides, her red brother Jack, Res Olympian, BOB and 1sts and 2nds in sides, their half brother ped pet Joshy Res Oly in one show, unplaced in other, BOB in both and mix of 1sts, 2nds and 3rds in sides, and tortie & white HP Dream 2 Olympians, 2 BOBs, 1sts & 2nds & 3rds in sides then best Non Ped in one of the shows


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> Rather good day
> 
> Tiffany, our tortie SR girl Imp plus 1sts & 2nds in sides, her red brother Jack, Res Olympian, BOB and 1sts and 2nds in sides, their half brother ped pet Joshy Res Oly in one show, unplaced in other, BOB in both and mix of 1sts, 2nds and 3rds in sides, and tortie & white HP Dream 2 Olympians, 2 BOBs, 1sts & 2nds & 3rds in sides then best Non Ped in one of the shows


Did you need a separate bag for all the rosettes?!

Well done to all who entered!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Mmm, I did overdo it a bit - 2 shows, 4 cats, 2 of them entered in both shows! Mad or what


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> Rather good day
> 
> Tiffany, our tortie SR girl Imp plus 1sts & 2nds in sides, her red brother Jack, Res Olympian, BOB and 1sts and 2nds in sides, their half brother ped pet Joshy Res Oly in one show, unplaced in other, BOB in both and mix of 1sts, 2nds and 3rds in sides, and tortie & white HP Dream 2 Olympians, 2 BOBs, 1sts & 2nds & 3rds in sides then best Non Ped in one of the shows


Joshy is mentioned in an article in the Maine Coon club newsletter this time around  an article on a MC owner who decided to show as a ped pet due to her having a jaw defect  (I think it mentions him as she spoke to you/saw ?Joshy at shows etc but cant quite remember, i'd have to look!)


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

skye with her grand and BOB rosettes..









milo with his rosettes.. hes going to go in ped pet now..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> Joshy is mentioned in an article in the Maine Coon club newsletter this time around  an article on a MC owner who decided to show as a ped pet due to her having a jaw defect  (I think it mentions him as she spoke to you/saw ?Joshy at shows etc but cant quite remember, i'd have to look!)


Oooh, I'd love to see that!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

he gets everywhere that joshy......


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> he gets everywhere that joshy......


LOL, fame!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Piccies from yesterday

Jack - sorry about quality, he would NOT stay still!










Tiffany










Josh










Dream


----------

